# HOPE YOU HAD A HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

having kids is a wonderful thing...the joy i see in my kids when they pick thier costumes and then wear them for the month leading up to the night.....makes you young at heart.....we jump in on the fun and dress with our kids and make our costumes from scratch since they cost so darnm much!....this year we went as Comic Book Characters...hope you all enjoy the holiday as much as we do!....as if we need the kids as an excuse to dress up!  
me: poison ivy
hubby: night stalker
daughter: harley quin
son: spiderman
brother: the joker


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG y'all look awesome!


----------

